# How to get a cheap stock.......



## Magus

HOW TO GET A CHEAP STOCK LOOK AND ACT LIKE A 200$ CUSTOM SYNTHETIC!

Step one.you might want to use a beat up but serviceable spare you have for your rifle to practice on.

Glass bed the stock to the RIFLE IT WILL BE USED ON!

Sand it down to the wood using coarse sandpaper,leave the finish as rough as possible!

Fill in or sand out any dings,cracks or blemishes,wood putty is ok,but epoxy is better!pin those cracks with bits of coat hanger and file the ends smooth!

Now its ugly as original sin right?not for long.

Using a wire,hang the stock up in an open area to be painted[You took ALL the metal off RIGHT?!]and prime the surface with flat black epoxy based paint,let it dry an hour and put a second coat on,use a slow drying paint to allow it to soak in real good,you might want to avoid the glass bedded areas as the paint could damage them,not likely but possible,so mask them ok?

Now we gets sexy!

Using a can of spray on truck bed liner,shake it for at LEAST 5 minutes or it won't give the right effect!step off about arm's length and lightly spray the stock,do this slowly and don't let it actually coat,you'll want to do this several times,so have a beer between sprayings,just lightly speckle the stock until the primer is covered,the process should take an hour or so.when it dries this is one hell of a tough finish!but we're not done.

Next depends on you,you can finish it off with non gloss clear automotive urathane for a tactical style stock OR.....camoflage it and THEN top it off with the clear urathane,either way gives you a bad ass looking AND preforming stock for cheap!


----------



## Magus

143 views and not even a "care post"Thanks guys,really makes me want to share my stuff.


----------



## Canadian

We care. This is just our tough love. ;-)


----------



## Magus

I'll get around to the glass bedding eventually.lol


----------



## Canadian

Ah, bedding. Best done on a cheap gun until you're used to doing it.


----------



## Magus

Yup,like a Mosin Nagant carbine.

For 100$ they make great scout rifles!


----------



## scattergun

pics would be a nice touch


----------



## hitech_hick

scattergun said:


> pics would be a nice touch


+1



hick


----------



## cruelhandchris

Magus said:


> Yup,like a Mosin Nagant carbine.
> 
> For 100$ they make great scout rifles!


Damn good idea! Every american household should own a MN, and even sexier with this finish!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I liked you post. Have you ever tried making it a pstol grip by glueing in a wooden "grip?"


----------



## cruelhandchris

mosquitomountainman said:


> I liked you post. Have you ever tried making it a pstol grip by glueing in a wooden "grip?"


I have tried this multiple times, to no avail. I just can't get it perfect


----------



## sailaway

Magus said:


> Yup,like a Mosin Nagant carbine.
> 
> For 100$ they make great scout rifles!


I believe Backwoods Man recently did an article on these.:2thumb:


----------



## Magus

mosquitomountainman said:


> I liked you post. Have you ever tried making it a pstol grip by glueing in a wooden "grip?"


On an SKS once.

I carved out a pistol grip using an AK grip as a pattern and trimmed off the original grip-hump,marked off the grip area and drilled both stock and grip where it joined the stock full of 1/8" holes,stuck it together with acraglass and let it dry,then I drilled a 3/16ths hole through the bottom of the grip into the stock,countersunk it for the bolt head size using a spade drill and using a socket wrench,screwed in a 5" long 1/4" wood bolt,then I covered the hole in wood putty.

Worked real good until the assault weapon ban hit and I had to ditch it.


----------

